# Shall we proceed and make some vintage toe clips?



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 9, 2012)

*i like the one on the left*



Larmo63 said:


>




i thought you were talking about the round wire type that did not need straps ,i could use about three pair of these


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 9, 2012)

some of my chums have been pondering making the wire versions since we have a nice set and need several sets........are they worth making?


----------



## bud poe (Nov 9, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> some of my chums have been pondering making the wire versions since we have a nice set and need several sets........are they worth making?




Hardly anything related to antique bikes is "worth" making....The wire ones would be cool though, let's get on it!
The pedals are slowly coming together....


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I clean up this pattern, cut it out of spring steel, bend them

and plate them nickel.........

Wouldn't these be cool?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 9, 2012)

You should make some of these!






http://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/7466971362/in/photostream


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 9, 2012)

.....................................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.............................


----------



## Iverider (Nov 9, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> some of my chums have been pondering making the wire versions since we have a nice set and need several sets........are they worth making?




Hey Adam,

I was considering this as well. I think there would be more than a few interested in a set. 

Any particular wire you were considering using? Would you use a nickel plated wire? Or nickel plate it after forming? My set needs to be repaired. 

Here's a thread I started a while back if you'd like to post Toe clip photos of pre 33 stuff that you have.

PLEASE ADD TO IT! It's nice to have information and photos in one place.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29225-Toe-Clips


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 9, 2012)

ok,lets see what i come up with.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2012)

This is also a nice style.....


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 10, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> You should make some of these!
> 
> 
> View attachment 73021
> ...




I think these ones are beautiful!!!!  I think Larmo is on the right track.  Once nickeled and on
a restored bike ---- awesome!!  Prices????  Finished???  unfinished???  Any ideas?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2012)

*These were/are on a Crawford that was here a few weeks ago...*

Blue has a few of these toe clips, a little hard to see in this photo, but very elegant!


----------

